# Kayak fishing Gibbons Creek



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Large Mouth Bass & 2 Catfish!


----------



## Froghunter (Aug 5, 2013)

I went Saturday and even buy a fish.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

I was there Saturday


----------



## Froghunter (Aug 5, 2013)

That should have said couldn't buy a fish!

Guess I was looking too deep. Couldn't find cats,crappie or bass. Guy at the ramp told me he boated 20 cats in less than 2' of water. I was fishing 6-10.


----------



## JMaggie15 (May 23, 2013)

Nice catch redspeck! I'm going to gibbons tomorrow any suggestion on how deep to fish for cats?


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

I was fishing around 6 to 10 feet. I really wish I would of gone today, but had to spend time with the in-laws. I still have 2 more days off work, will try Tuesday lake Sommerville.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Good catch nice to see some reports from Gibbons Creek, its not all that far from my house. I have had limited success, fishing that lake. Its hard to believe when the lake first opened it was one of the hottest LMB lakes in Texas. Before it opened they let outdoor reporters fish it, and they wrote such good reports about it. That people swarmed it after it opened. As I remember you had to call and make reservations to fish it. They only let so many people and boats on the lake a day. So many people called it froze up the phone lines.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice yakn catch!


----------



## JMaggie15 (May 23, 2013)

I went last Sunday and had no luck. Imma probably go this Saturday or Sunday any spot suggestions on where to find Bass or Catfish at this time of year. I have never fished this lake in the winter and not sure where is good.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Try the warm water discharge, I have had limited success there. But I did catch some.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

FISHROADIE said:


> Good catch nice to see some reports from Gibbons Creek, its not all that far from my house. I have had limited success, fishing that lake. Its hard to believe when the lake first opened it was one of the hottest LMB lakes in Texas. Before it opened they let outdoor reporters fish it, and they wrote such good reports about it. That people swarmed it after it opened. As I remember you had to call and make reservations to fish it. They only let so many people and boats on the lake a day. So many people called it froze up the phone lines.


 You're exactly right Roadie. I even remember reports of people climbing the fences at night in order to get into the place. It was wild. The new wore off real quick and now, you hardly ever hear of a report from there.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

JMaggie15 said:


> I went last Sunday and had no luck. Imma probably go this Saturday or Sunday any spot suggestions on where to find Bass or Catfish at this time of year. I have never fished this lake in the winter and not sure where is good.


Try the spillway if your not on a boat, I have had luck there catching catfish with shrimp many times.


----------

